# Good Summer Drinks



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

What are some drinks you guys feel are classic alcoholic summertime beverages?

My wife introduced me to an English drink called Pimms #1. You mix the Pimms with Sprite or 7up and then add some sliced fruit such as cucumber, strawberry, apple, and mint leaves to it. Really refreshing.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeff said:


> What are some drinks you guys feel are classic alcoholic summertime beverages?
> 
> My wife introduced me to an English drink called Pimms #1. You mix the Pimms with Sprite or 7up and then add some sliced fruit such as cucumber, strawberry, apple, and mint leaves to it. Really refreshing.


MOJITO BABY!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Jeff said:


> What are some drinks you guys feel are classic alcoholic summertime beverages?
> 
> My wife introduced me to an English drink called Pimms #1. You mix the Pimms with Sprite or 7up and then add some sliced fruit such as cucumber, strawberry, apple, and mint leaves to it. Really refreshing.


 My wife got hooked on those while we were in London--great drink.

For Summer, I like mojitos, gimlets, whiskey sours, margaritas, and, of course, cold beer.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Coffee, 365 days a year!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

OK, take 1/2 cup sugar, 8 cups watermelon, 3/4 cup vodka.

Place in a blender and pack the rest with ice.

Crush ice and then serve.

Vary the amounts of sugar or vodka until taste you like.

Happy summer drinking!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm a simple man (some might say a "simpleton"!)....If the temp goes above 90 and I'm gonna be outside, Vodka and Lemonade hits the spot...again and again!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Iced coffee

Corona Beer witha lime.

Cranberry and Vodka. The cranberry goes real good with the cigar as well.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Beer and if I feel fat, Light Beer.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

mint julup with bookers mmmm so dam good


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

Wine- Pinot Noir
Beer- Yeung Ling Light
Sunday mornings on the boat- Mimosas


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mint julups are good, but my fav summer drink is gin and tonic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

For lack of a better name, I call this the "Clifford Special".

1 jigger of Southern Comfort (a must, I use the 100 proof)
1 jigger of Crown Royal (any GOOD, smooth blended whisky will work here)
1 jigger of Amaretto (DiSaronno is the only option here)
1 Jigger of whisky sour mix (liquid form, forget the dry mixes)
Sprite or 7-up to taste

Mix liquors, add sour mix, pour in Sprite, add ice cubes, don't worry about mixing.

*BEWARE: * I concocted this drink as a dark liquor alternative to Long Island Tea, and it works. You cannot taste the alcohol, nor do you notice the kick until it is too late. It is sooooo goood, but soooo strong.

I keep an old amaretto bottle of the liquor mix in my cabinet, and when I want one, all I do is pour our three jiggers into glass, add sour mix and sprite, and I'm ready to relax. More than anything, this is a high end whiskey sour. But the combo of sweet in the Comfort and the amaretto kills any hint of the kick you can get.

I think I need to come up with a good name for this drink. See the contest forum.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

http://www.webtender.com/db/drink/2926

is very similar with the exception of the blended whiskey.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

One that I made up in Italy:

*Florentine Sunset*
Aranciatta
Vodka
Blood orange juice (sweeter than regular orange juice, and red colored)

Mix over ice, then put on top:
A few drops of Balsamic Vinegar


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

Mexican Martini

In a Martini Shaker place
1 1/2 oz. Cuervo Comerativo
3/4 oz. Presidente Brandy
3/4 oz. Contreau
4-6 oz. Sweet & Sour bar mix (depending on how strong you want your drink)

Then add ice and shake. Pour in salt rimmed Martini or Margarita Glasses and serve with 2 olives 


Damn! I might have to make some tonight


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Gin and Tonic.

_____
rm


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Prefer to have a good Hefeweizen for those warm afternoons or the old Absolut and tonic.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 2, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> I keep an old amaretto bottle of the liquor mix in my cabinet, and when I want one, all I do is pour our three jiggers into glass, add sour mix and sprite, and I'm ready to relax.


Thats funny, I do the same thing with Long Island Iced Tea liquor mix, except I keep mine in the freezer.

Okay, you gotta try this before you knock it. Everyone I have introduced this drink to thus far has loved it, but thought it sounded gross when I told them what was in it.

*The Lunchbox Special*

Slighty more than half glass of beer
Shot of Amaretto
Top off with OJ

Try it, tell me it isn't good


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

I will go with Mojito as well. The place I used to work at made the best ones and being that it was a Cuban bar that went well. I can try to dig up the recipe somewhere but it requires ingredients such as sugar cane sticks and fresh mint leaves not to mention some time to make simple syrup.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> Coffee, 365 days a year!!


Ditto!
.............with a Diet Coke thrown in here and there.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Any one tried an aligator cooler/spritzer?

1measure Vodka
1measure Midori (or other melon liqueur)
1/2measure Lime Cordial OR juice of 1 lime and 1 teaspoon of sugar
top with Lemonade (cooler) or Club Soda 9spritzer)

et voila... technically one for everyone to enjoy, but the colour and sweetness make it a typically girly drink.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

calistogey said:


> Prefer to have a good Hefeweizen for those warm afternoons or the old Absolut and tonic.


A good wheat beer is so refreshing in the summer heat. I love Blue Moon with a slice of orange.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeff said:


> A good wheat beer is so refreshing in the summer heat. I love Blue Moon with a slice of orange.


It's been a while since I had any, but I remember the last time I just kept on drinking it.


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

Jello Shots recipe
Jello shots are probably one of the easiest type of shot to make, and a hell of a lot more tasty. There are tonnes of flavors, but here's a good one nonetheless.





Scale ingredients to servings 
1 package watermelon jello
1 cup boiling water
1 cup Malibu® coconut rum





Mix hot water and jello. Add rum. Pour into 2 ounce cups. Serve after the jello has set.Serve in:
Shot Glass


----------



## CAOlover (Mar 10, 2005)

Here another one its different but very good:

Guinness Float recipe




Scale ingredients to servings 
3 scoops vanilla ice cream
1 bottle Guinness® stout





Put the ice cream in first, then add the Guinness carefully. Wait for the head to go down then fill to top. Blend if you want a milkshake.


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

this thread is making my mouth water. haha. 
My favs are 
Vodka Tonic (with Belvedere Vodka)
Corona and Lime 
Blended Cafe mocha
or Just a plain cafe mocha no whip


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

Jeff said:


> A good wheat beer is so refreshing in the summer heat. I love Blue Moon with a slice of orange.


now that sounds interesting, I don't think i've heard of Blue moon beer, i'm looking that up right now. I may have to try that.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Coffee, 365 days a year!!


When the temp gets too high, I find myself switching over to iced coffee.  Wonder why iced coffee isn't as popular as iced tea?


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

CAOlover said:


> Jello Shots recipe
> Jello shots are probably one of the easiest type of shot to make, and a hell of a lot more tasty. There are tonnes of flavors, but here's a good one nonetheless.
> 
> Scale ingredients to servings
> ...


If you like jello shots you MUST try making margarita jello shots. Mix triple sec, tequila and lemon jello. Taste great. We made them and layered lemon and lime jello: took time but the presentation was worth it.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Caparhinia (SP?) I had them in Portugal they are also very popular in Brazil and Argentina.

Pitu liquer
Natural suger
fresh cut limes
smash limes and suger in glass with the pestal provider by the Pitu.
add ice
fill with Pitu, stir and sip quitely as you watch the sunset over the atlantic as you smoke a nice Monte #4 

Gawd I miss Portugal.

T


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

CAOlover said:


> Here another one its different but very good:
> 
> Guinness Float recipe
> 
> ...


OMFG ! Sounds fantastic. I'm gonna have to try it. 
:z


----------

